# New/Updated Poll, JUN '15 - Your DVC Homes



## SueDonJ

Which Disney Vacation Club resort(s) do you call home?

(I took the DVC resort list off of wdwinfo.com but had to add Hilton Head.  If there are any others they can also be added.)

FYI, the previous ownership poll thread has been locked/unstuck and can be found here.


----------



## Daddio

You missed Vero Beach.

~ David


----------



## SueDonJ

Daddio said:


> You missed Vero Beach.
> 
> ~ David



Thank you!  If anyone has already responded and wants to add Vero Beach ownership, the poll numbers can be edited (but edits won't reflect User Names.)  Click on the "Report Post" icon under my User Name in Post #1 or send a PM - any mod will be happy to help.


----------



## MichaelColey

This is kind of a trick question.  I consider them all HOME (and have stayed at 9 of the 13), but I only voted for the one I own (which I assume is what the poll is asking).


----------



## SueDonJ

MichaelColey said:


> This is kind of a trick question.  I consider them all HOME (and have stayed at 9 of the 13), but I only voted for the one I own (which I assume is what the poll is asking).



Yes, home = owned.  DVC was one of the first timeshare companies to be known for its "Welcome Home!" grab.  And from what I read on the disboards it's practically a mortal sin for the Cast Members to say it to anyone but owners checking in to their owned resorts.


----------



## MichaelColey

Really?  I've stayed on DOZENS of DVC exchanges, and they've ALWAYS said "Welcome Home!"  That's one of the real perks of staying at a DVC property.  It's not just an empty welcome, but the way they treat you.


----------



## SueDonJ

MichaelColey said:


> Really?  I've stayed on DOZENS of DVC exchanges, and they've ALWAYS said "Welcome Home!"  That's one of the real perks of staying at a DVC property.  It's not just an empty welcome, but the way they treat you.



I agree with you, it's very nice to hear it and even better because they follow it up with consistently good service.  But really, for a while there back in the day on the disboards war was waging because word got out that the Cast Members were saying it to DVC owners who booked out of their owned resorts and <GASP!> II exchangers and cash guests.

I keep waiting to see over there a post from a Marriott owner telling them that Marriott has adopted the practice but I'm too afraid to do it myself.  

(Realize, I'm talking about the very small minority of disboarders who can be considered militant whackos.  The vast majority are as friendly and helpful as any you'll find on TUG, and I'm very appreciative of what those nice folks at the dis have been able to teach me.   )


----------



## Ty1on

Daddio said:


> You missed Vero Beach.
> 
> ~ David



With a spot at Grand Californian, Daddio is my new best friend. :whoopie:


----------



## Deb & Bill

Wilderness Lodge Villas is really the Villas at Wilderness Lodge (VWL).


----------



## AnnaS

We have stayed in most of them but OKW and BCV are our "home" resorts.


----------

